# Lost Dog: Help Needed



## nrh0011 (Jan 9, 2022)

I lost my male dog today. He had a seizure and when he came to he ran off from us. I have not been able to catch him since. To make matters worse, my gps collar has not worked since the location of the seizure. He was last seen near 1214 Oscar Walton rd. Tignall, GA 30668. 

The dog’s name is Winston but he may be unresponsive to it, last I saw him he acted like he didn’t know who I was and I’ve had him from a pup. He is a 50 lb German Wirehaired Pointer. My contact info is on his collar, he is microchipped, and UTD on all shots. $1000 reward for return of the dog. 

Thanks,

You can reach my cell anytime at:
seven0six-5nine4-5four78


----------



## GLS (Jan 10, 2022)

Hope your buddy turns up soon, tail stub a waggin'. Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2022)

Hope you find him. Those seizures are devastating to a dog and it’s owner. I had an English pointer that had them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 10, 2022)

Very sad news.  I hope he will make his way home to you.  Seizures are very disorientating and scary to a dog just like they are to people.  

I do not do FaceBook but I know that there are groups in nearly every area of the country that are all about helping lost/found dogs.  There are also national level websites that do the same and are searchable by community.  Local animal shelters and rescue groups can also be a great help.  The last time a neighbor lost his dog my wife was able to learn that someone had already found it and was looking for the owner before the owner knew the dog was missing. 

Good luck and microchips pay off.  I hope he has one.


----------



## antharper (Jan 10, 2022)

Hate to hear this , hope he’s already home . If not good luck


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 10, 2022)

Hate to hear it, All I can suggest is talk to everyone and tell them he's missing. Post signs if you can, If there is a local printer have them print fliers (they may do it for free ours did, he is an animal lover). Word of mouth does wonders, and as others said the social media stuff works too, there seems to be groups for everything and all locales.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a lot of friends in that area, I shared it on my Facebook page. 
best of luck, I know that has to be hard.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 11, 2022)

Haven’t caught him yet. He was last seen around 5 pm this afternoon in the Broad River Campground on 79 near Tignall, GA. Lots of folks looking for him, he still isn’t acting like himself. Hoping for the best and that he comes to tomorrow. Thanks to all of you. 

I had the Wilkes county humane society post it to their Facebook page here and it’s gained some traction. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/225204527814696/posts/1623685067966628


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 11, 2022)

tradhunter98 said:


> I have a lot of friends in that area, I shared it on my Facebook page.
> best of luck, I know that has to be hard.


thanks man


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Jan 11, 2022)

I sure hope you get your pup back.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## SLY22 (Jan 12, 2022)

Praying you find Winston today and he is doing well.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 12, 2022)

Good luck on getting your Dog back, I know I would be sick to death had I lost one of mine over the years of living with them.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks everyone. Still no sign of him


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2022)

I sure hope you find him


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 13, 2022)

Winston has been found and his headed my direction. Thank you all, getting him to a vet tmr. He was found 20 miles from where I lost him and crossed the broad river into Elberton.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 13, 2022)

Awesome news. He'll be happy to see you I'm sure!


----------



## Raylander (Jan 13, 2022)

Man, that’s good to hear!


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2022)

Great news to hear!!!


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 13, 2022)

Man that’s awesome! Happy for you!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 13, 2022)

Great news!

I hope the finder turns down the 1k reward.

I just can't see taking money from someone for finding and returning their dog.


----------



## specialk (Jan 13, 2022)

Dang thats a long way...so happy for you!!...
and Winston!!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2022)

Congrats!!!!! I hope he's O.K.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks everyone. He’s spending the night at the vet on fluids and antibiotics as a precaution. Seems to be okay just cut up, weak, and tired. He was down 5lbs too


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 13, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Great news!
> 
> I hope the finder turns down the 1k reward.
> 
> I just can't see taking money from someone for finding and returning their dog.



I upped it to $2k yesterday and paid them. Least of my worries at the moment, and had to do right by my word as well.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad he’s home...only a total dirt bag would accept a reward for getting a lost dog back to someone.


----------



## antharper (Jan 14, 2022)

Great news ! Hope he is fine and the seizures don’t happen again .


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad to hear it was a good ending for you and Winston.


----------



## GLS (Jan 14, 2022)

I would have no problem paying the reward and wouldn't think twice about it for the return of my dogs under the circumstances of your loss nor would I think ill of those who made the effort and found him and took the reward.  It probably motivated them to BOLO.  Good to hear of his return.  My hunting partner's younger dog has seizure issues which quickly resolve.  It is disconcerting to see it happen.  It can be a serious issue around water.  Gil


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 14, 2022)

I’m just thankful he came across someone who was willing to do the right thing. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2022)

I like happy endings and am happy that you got Winston back home no matter how.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad you got your dog back but no way would I take any reward for returning a mans animal to him, I don't need money that bad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2022)

Ain't no way I'm gonna take a man's money for  something like that. Glad you got him back, Noah.


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2022)

i've got my name, number, and the words ''REWARD OFFERED'' on all my hounds collars and have a few get loose from me, but never had to pay out one dime to anyone who caught one even though i offered it......


----------



## SLY22 (Jan 14, 2022)

nrh0011 said:


> Winston has been found and his headed my direction. Thank you all, getting him to a vet tmr. He was found 20 miles from where I lost him and crossed the broad river into Elberton.



So proud for you and Winston!!


----------



## canine933 (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad you got him back. Those folks that took the money are scoundrel’s!!!


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad you got him, and in pretty good condition. Amazing he crossed the river, I'm sure its up pretty good. 
I agree, I would have paid if I offered the reward but I would not be able to accept it if it was offered to me. 

Love on that dog!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 14, 2022)

Glad your dog is home!

And put me squarely into the group that thinks very poorly of the guy that took your cash....


----------



## Raylander (Jan 14, 2022)

I would pay to get my dog back but I wouldn’t take $$ the reward money. I’ve been blessed in my life. I say, it’s just money; you can make more..

I don’t think poorly of the folks for taking the $$. They might have needed it worse than I do. 

OP, please keep us posted on the happenings and diagnosis concerning the seizures. It might help one of us I’m the future, that’s scary to me


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 14, 2022)

Staying another night at the vet. Hope to bring him home tmr.


----------



## SLY22 (Jan 16, 2022)

nrh0011 said:


> Staying another night at the vet. Hope to bring him home tmr.



How's Winston doing today?


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 17, 2022)

Continuing to do better. Will likely be at the vet a couple more days. Thanks for asking, I’ll keep you guys updated.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 22, 2022)

Update: Winston has been home since Thursday. He’s doing good! Not completely back to 100%, but he’s happy to be home. Thanks for all of the kind words and for thinking of us!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 23, 2022)

Good news for a great looking dog.  I am glad that he is back home and  hope the seizures can be controlled.


----------



## specialk (Jan 23, 2022)

Awesome!...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 23, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> Good news for a great looking dog.  I am glad that he is back home and  hope the seizures can be controlled.



Vet seems to think he is prone to hypoglycemia since his only seizures have occurred while hunting. She gave me some ways to manage it, but I plan on getting a second opinion as well. Hoping it’s not more complicated than that!


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2022)

Great news , thanks for the update ! I bet he’s as glad to be back as you are to have him back !


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 29, 2022)

nrh0011 said:


> I upped it to $2k yesterday and paid them. Least of my worries at the moment, and had to do right by my word as well.



Very glad that you’re a man of your word but the person who took that money is a jerk and should be ashamed of themselves.

Karma. I hope they have a $2001.00 car repair.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorry mods. Didn’t know a cleaning tool for women was bad. I’ll slap my own hand. Please accept my apologies


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 5, 2022)

Another clean bill of health this week at the vet. They seem to think he just has hypoglycemic tendencies and gave me some ways to manage/prepare for a big hunt. I'm very thankful for that report. Hope you all had a good woodcock season! I'm looking forward to putting out some bird and preparing for next year.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 5, 2022)

Good news.  I hope you will be able to keep it managed.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 5, 2022)

Much appreciated everyone!


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 5, 2022)

A buddy of mine had a good pointer that would wig out like that. He kept candy in his pocket to give to the dog when he wigged out.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ihunt said:


> A buddy of mine had a good pointer that would wig out like that. He kept candy in his pocket to give to the dog when he wigged out.



Good idea. I bought some glucose paste


----------



## asc (Feb 13, 2022)

I put some honey in a bottle of water for mine...

I would pay the money and insist they take it., if they didn't I'd find some way to pay them.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 13, 2022)

asc said:


> I put some honey in a bottle of water for mine...
> 
> I would pay the money and insist they take it., if they didn't I'd find some way to pay them.



That's what I did! Used to keep honey on me for a hypoglycemic lab


----------

